
Ask HN: Tips on getting better at marketing - maligree
I want to get a better sense of marketing, and how it fits in with the process of building and releasing a new product.<p>I _think_ I&#x27;ve always trivialized the marketing aspect of startups &amp; products. It&#x27;s no rocket science, right? Either ads on social networks* or posting links on places like HN&#x2F;PH and hoping for the best.<p>Is there more to it?<i></i> What are some good resources to learn about some no-nonsense marketing topics? Right now it feels like I&#x27;m missing a piece of the puzzle.<p>Any personal &quot;aha!&quot; moments? Books, talks you&#x27;d recommend to help in a slight mind shift?<p>* - sure, crafting a good, attention-grabbing ad isn&#x27;t easy
<i></i> - there has to be
======
JSeymourATL
> good resources to learn about some no-nonsense marketing topics?

\- John Jantsch > [https://ducttapemarketing.com/podcast-all-
star/](https://ducttapemarketing.com/podcast-all-star/)

\- Louis Grenier >
[https://everyonehatesmarketers.com/](https://everyonehatesmarketers.com/)

\- Seth Godin > [https://www.akimbo.me/](https://www.akimbo.me/)

